# Recombining Snelgrove split



## Scitfrostbite (Aug 15, 2015)

Any reason I shouldn't go ahead and recombine my vertical splits 3-4 weeks after combining? Approaching the end of swarm season(?) and would like get on with OAV, adding more supers, and such. All hives have dynamic queens above the SB. Hoping to just remove the SB and left the best queen win.

Thank you in advance for advice from those with SB experience.


----------

